# amplificador de 4000w?



## hans bautista (Jun 19, 2007)

me han comentado de un amplificador de 4000w por canal en modo puente pero creo que no es mas que otro amplificador de potencia "trucho"o una broma de mal gusto...(o existe?)
  en la pagina en la que lo presentan esta configurado excepcionalmente con 10 chapas por amplificador en total para modo puente 20 chapas y en modo estereo la moustrosa cantidad de 40 chapas!
requiere una fuente de +82v_ov_-82v con un transformador de 25 amp. 
bueno la pagina es : xx@xx.com(espacio elaborado por dano)
   que opinan d eso?yo cro que es irreal...


----------



## Maku (Jun 19, 2007)

4000w  me parece un poco exagerado, de acuerdo con los parametros que das, prada estar llegando a 1000 watts de potencia rms....
si estas buscando algo grande, yo tengo circuitos de 1000w rms reales. Saludos MK


----------



## hans bautista (Jun 20, 2007)

bueno lña verdad tienbes razon man con 40 chapas no se llega a 4000w stereo ....


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 22, 2007)

Hola:

        Te recomiendo que si quieres armar algo grande, lo armes con parciales de 650, 700 wrms. 4000 w rms no creo, tratamos en otro post algo similar por si lo quieres leer:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9181.html 

Saludos.


----------



## Arenas17 (Jul 1, 2007)

pues segun los parametros si da los 4000 watts la fuente ya que es simetrica -82 y +82en total  son 192 v por corriente 25 A da 4100 watts(I*V=w) o me equivoco.

saludos


----------



## flara (Jul 3, 2007)

eso no tiene nada que ver tambien mi amplificador da 800W rms y tiene un consumo de 1300W



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ...nada k ver... es de sms, y esto es un foro. Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 3, 2007)

seguro que te equibocaste !! ese consumo no era de amplificador era de la estufa halogena!!


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2007)

flara dijo:
			
		

> eso no tiene nada que ver tambien mi amplificador da 800W rms y tiene un consumo de 1300W



Hay que tener en cuenta la perdida calórica que tiene el amplificador. Que no son nada despreciables

Saludos


----------



## jorsang2 (Mar 19, 2008)

Confusiones que salen en todo calculo.
Primero: los valores de rms, son valor eficaz (o  medio cuadratico), y este se distingue de los de pico (llamados usualmente maximos) no solo por un raiz de 2 magico, sino q el raiz de 2 sale cuando la onda es senoidal. Asi pues, solo es valido el raiz de 2 cuando se cumple que la onda de entrada es senoidal.
Segundo: la forma de onda depende de la musica que pongamos, usualmente jeje, sera una suma de varias senoidales (descomposicion en series de Fourier). Luego la potencia total seria calculando la potencia para cada fuente (de cada pulsacion anulando las anteriores...bla bla bla).
Tercero: no se pueden multiplicar voltios maximos por amperios rms asi como asi (por ejemplo en una fuente de tension continua, la potencia si que es el producto de V * Irms).
Cuarto: de nuevo ojo con W y Wrms
Quinto: no nos olvidemos que 25A generan mucho calor, y tampoco del rendimiento de la etapa que depende del tipo:A,AB,D etc
Sexto: una ayuda para el calculo de un transformadorr: E1=4.44*N1*f*fi
 E1...tension eficaz de alimentacion (220Vef)
 N1...espiras en el primario
 f...frecuencia de la alimentacion (50Hz en Europa, kHz en transformadores electronicos...)
 fi...flujo en el nucleo (si admitimos una induccion de 1.1T,  fi=1.1*seccion_de_nucleo_de_hierro_en_m^2)
PAra el calculo de las espiras del secundario: N2=(E2/E1)*N1
 E2...tension eficaz en el secundario (Vef)
**
Destacar que al aumentar la frecuencia debemos dar menos vueltas, menos espiras. Si damos menos espiras de las que salen de la formula, puede q el transformador consuma en vacio una corriente muy grande, en el caso limite , una corriente de cortocircuito,booommm....
Espero que les sirva de ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 5, 2008)

FLARA: como que no tiene nada que ver? ese amplificador tienene una eficacia qcasi del 100% lo cual es irrisorio¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ es imposible conseguir esa potencia de audio! toda junta y de una sola vez, los cables serian muy pero muy gruesos! ademas teniendo en cuenta que el amplificador completo consume 4100 watts nunca puede entregar 4000 watts de poder!

tu amplificador esta bien porque consume 1300watts y entrega no mas de 800 watts lo cual es un 62%. pero el de nuestro amigo es de 98% de eficiencia? no lo creo


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 10, 2008)

Ni siquiera en trabajando en Clase H podés tener tal eficiencia.

Con esa fuente de alimentación no vas a poder obtener más de 2000Wrms


Igual, como dijieron más arriba, es conveniente utilizar varios amplificador más chicos que uno más grande.

Deben ser 4000W P.M.P.O. en todo caso, o alguno de esos valores raros que inventaron para vender, que ninguna relación tienen con la potencia R.M.S.



Salu2!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 9, 2008)

bueno bueno bueno, acabo de cambiar de opinion, nuestro amigo dano apoyo a otros amigos del foro, en un post sobre amplificador de 5000watts y dijo q no solo existen estos, sino que tambien hay de 10000 watts de potencia real de audio.

yo la verdad m quede sorprendiodo y un poco absorto, y les pedi por favor que me manden circuitos, esquemas, fotos y si es posible videos, y tambien lugares donde comprar o q materiales usar para armar esas cositas.

la verdad yo, ya no voy a discutir mas sobre esas potencias en audio, pues me vuelvo loco.

creo firmemente que la mayoria de esos muchachos q hablan de este tema , no conocen y nunca escucharon lo que suena 1 watts de potencia de audio real. por ende no saben lo que dicen cuando hablan de 10000.

la verdad no tengo tanta calle, ni tanta experiencia, ni tanta sabiduria, pero jamas conoci etapas de mas de 500 a 600 watts reales de potencia de audio.

saludos a todos.


----------



## jc_velit (Abr 7, 2010)

hola Maku crees q*UE* podrias pasar los diagrmas de esos amplificadores de potencia q*UE* hablas, mi correo es Y si no rompiera las Normas@forosdeelectronica.com   Gracias de antemano


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 7, 2010)

jc_velit dijo:


> hola Maku crees q*UE* podrias pasar los diagrmas de esos amplificadores de potencia q*UE* hablas, mi correo es Y si no rompiera las Normas@forosdeelectronica.com   Gracias de antemano



JAJAAJ, en serio me encanta la forma en que corregís en esta página a la gente...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 7, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> JAJAAJ, en serio me encanta la forma en que corregís en esta página a la gente...


Cacho y sus correcciones.


----------

